# Does anyone else think it's weird...



## halfmoon

Does anyone else find it weird that we have ads up top for pest control companies? I mean. I know there's a difference between pet rats and pest rodents... But it still seems off-putting to me.


----------



## renegaderob18

I've seen banner ads for Sear's and some type of water, but not for pest control. Not sure why I haven't seen it.


----------



## halfmoon

That's odd, because all I get are adds for Terminix! ???


----------



## Kiko

REALLY Sorry about that guys.

The site owner put up an Ad banner that links you to Ads that have to do with things you have typed in your search bar or on websites.
So since we talk about rats, we get ads for....rat control. I agree it is off-putting. But we are waiting on the site owner to help us with that :/


----------



## halfmoon

I'm not upset by it. I just thought it would be odd for a pest-control company to advertise on a site all about rats and people who love them. Didn't know if anyone else noticed, thought maybe I was just going crazy and getting paranoid.  It would make sense for that to pop up for me though, if it sort of "tracks" what you're interested in and what you search for.

Sorry about putting it in the wrong place. Thanks for moving it.


----------



## smesyna

I get a pest control ad along with a few other things, but I stopped getting the offensive rat one.


----------



## Kiko

Yes I mostly get the one for Roaches.


----------



## lilspaz68

I keep getting the Enfamil ad with the baby...over and over. LOLOL


----------



## Critter Aficionado

If you have Chrome of Firefox as browsers, I have four words for you; AdBlock plus add on.


----------



## Jaguar

Critter aficionado said:


> If you have Chrome of Firefox as browsers, I have four words for you; AdBlock plus add on.


qft. 

keep in mind that does cause us to lose revenue in ads.... 

...not that the money is going towards developing the site or anything.


----------

